# CPT for Looposcopy



## TWinsor (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,

I am need of help with CPT codes for 

Looposcopy with Loopogram
Dilation of ureteral-intestingal anastomotic stricture 
Exachange of ureteroileal stent

I found on the AUA site a Q&A for Looposcopy and stated use 44383 for this procedure with stent placement.  I am not sure if this is correct.



Thank you in advance


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 19, 2012)

Terri Winsor, what are you doing here?  Did the scope enter through a stoma located on the abdomen and then evaulate an ileal conduit?
Try looking at 50690, 44380, 50688.  Do any of those caputre what you're doing?


----------

